# Osteochondral defect knee



## cwilson3333 (May 22, 2014)

Help,

Need Procedure Coding help.

Procedure Code:  *Arthroscopic *[not open] *Repair* of Osteochondral Defects

Looking at CPT 29885 through 29887

Thanks to one and all.


----------



## twizzle (May 24, 2014)

cwilson3333 said:


> Help,
> 
> Need Procedure Coding help.
> 
> ...


An operative note would be useful.


----------



## cwilson3333 (May 26, 2014)

*Osteochondral Defect*

Surgery has not been performed yet.
We are checking procedure codes for authorization and scheduling.

Thanks


----------



## twizzle (May 26, 2014)

cwilson3333 said:


> Surgery has not been performed yet.
> We are checking procedure codes for authorization and scheduling.
> 
> Thanks


OK, I understand. It could be in the range of codes you suggested, or it could be 29866/29867


----------



## jbrightw (May 27, 2014)

It should be 29877 and 29866 (for autograft if performed)

Jesus Brightwin


----------



## twizzle (May 27, 2014)

jbrightw said:


> It should be 29877 and 29866 (for autograft if performed)
> 
> Jesus Brightwin[/QUOT
> 
> Not sure why you would say 29877. No mention of chondroplasty... repairing a defect is the procedure they propose to do.


----------

